# Phelsuma klemmeri small set-up advice on heat and light



## mikmcmik (May 18, 2011)

Hi, 

I'm looking to set up a small viv for these little beasties as my first lizards. I've read everything i can get my hands on regarding them but i'm still not sure on the exact lighting/heat set-up that would be best for them. The care sheets and guides I've read give the temperatures and humidity levels required but being new at this I'm not sure how to achieve them.

I know it's best to provide a basking spot for them, heat, light and UVB/UVA but, having never kept reptiles before i'm a bit unsure about temperature variation and maintaining humidity.

The viv is 12x12x18 and I was looking at a Reptisun 5.0 lamp for the UV but I'm really not sure what to use for heat. the consensus seems to be a small spot lamp - could anyone advise if something like a 15w would be ok.

I'm also a bit stumped when it comes to maintaining a consistent temperature. I'd originally thought you'd use a heat mat, but most of the info I've seen suggests heating via the lamp at the top so the bottom of the viv is cooler. 

If the spot lamp is on a 12 hour cycle how would i maintain the right temperature and how would i keep the temp up during the 12 hours it's off?

Would i be better off getting a thermostat and heat mat and setting it to 20c to leave on overnight? I'm a bit worried about temperature variations during the day too...if the light and heat source are always on i'm not sure how you'd normally control it. 

Similarly I'm a bit worried about maintaining humidity. I might be over-planning or worrying needlessly but will misting 2-3 times a day along with keeping live plants/proper substrate be enough to keep humidity to 70-80%. I'm a little worried that the viv has a mesh top (which can't be covered with glass if i want the UVB to get through apparently) and I'll be at work for periods of up to 10-12 hours between misting. Will this be ok - or would i need to look at a fogger or misting system to keep things stable.

Sorry if this is a bit of an essay, but I'd like to plan things out and get the viv set up sorted out before even thinking about getting the geckos - so any help with these questions would be hugely appreciated and any recommendations on equipment from people keeping them would really help out.

Mike


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

Keeping the heat is easy. 
Get a thermostat for any heat source - this keeps the temp constant and stops it over heating and cooking your animal.
A light emitting source should be on a dimmer stat but if you get a ceramic heater that doesn't emit light you can use a dimmer or a pulse stat. You might not have to turn this off either although they should be ok with room temps over night.
You could them just use a low watt energy saving bulb or LED's for light if natural light does not suffice. These don't tend to give off heat and can again be put on timers etc.
You can also put thermostats/heaters on timers to come on and off or buy a day/night thermostat, these sense changes in natural light and raise/lower the temp accordingly - beware these need to be near a window to work properly though.

Humidity can be maintained by spraying, live plants and keeping decent humidity holding substrate.
You can get rain systems or foggers that can be set up to do this on timers if you are not always in to spray.

You will need some good ventilation to avoid mould and fungus when keeping the humidity up all the time but you need to find the balance between this and having too much ventilation that reduces the humidity too much.

It's been a long time since I had a day gecko but the best thing I think would be to set up the viv with the basic heat etc and run it and see what you need to add or change.
I don't recommend a mat since these don't heat air very well, they only warm up what they're touching.


----------



## mikmcmik (May 18, 2011)

Thanks, that's really helpful - I think a ceramic heater would probably be the best option - then i can have the heat and light independent of each other - give them a proper 12 hours cycle and not have to worry about the temperature dropping too low on winter nights. I'll leave out the mat too 

I was looking to go for a planted viv - so I was planning to run it for a month or two with no inhabitant so i could get the temperature and humidity down and let the plants get established at the same time (plus it means i can play about with the layout a little bit before getting the geckos).

If gives me the option of experimenting too - seeing what happens with the humidity if I have a long day at work - should let me get some confidence with the set-up before it really matters, so I can look at a fogger if needed

good advice


----------

